# Hey everyone



## Dmax B

Hey everybody my new is Brian and I am from Iowa. We are looking at a vizla for our next dog. Had a lab for 13 years and he is gone now so I think its time to add a new family member. We are a young family with a 2 year old and a 4 year old. We live in a country setting but in a neighborhood. We live on a acre with about 3/4 fenced in. We are a active family but busy. Been Reding they need a lot of exercise . I been talking to breeder and say they are very adaptive, and also been talking to a rescue center and they seem to think we may not be able to devote enough time for the dog. Wife is a teacher and I work construction. We are gone about 10 hours a day, but he will be in house with family when home. Thanks for any help or advise.


----------



## Henning

Hi Brian, welcome to the forums 

I have 3 months experience with V's, not an expert by far but here is what I have learned:

I agree with the breeder that they can adapt but... they are very relationship orientated dogs, meaning that being 10 hours a day alone on the property will not work in their best interest. They need actual companionship. V's feed of the energy in the room, if you are relaxing on the sofa in front of the fire then he will probably be on your lap or snoozing on the carpet. If you have a 2 year old crying and a 4 year old throwing a tantrum then the pup will be bouncing around and try to be in the thick of the action. If you then confine him to the yard or kitchen then you will have another member of your family throwing a tantrum and it won't be pretty. They need a lot of attention especially the first few months.

It sounds like a V could be a viable option for you and your family a few years down the line as you say you are active and have lots of space. I am not trying to be a party pooper, just sharing what I have learned.

 Henning


----------



## mswhipple

Here is a short (about 5 minutes) video that you should watch:

http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/dogs-101/videos/vizsla.htm

Because of their high energy level and general exuberance, Vizslas are not considered to be a great choice for families with young children. Of course, with a lot of close supervision, it can work. 

_p.s. Welcome to the forums, Dmax B (Brian)!!_


----------



## MCD

I have had our puppy for about 3 months and my husband and I work overlapping shifts and my 19 year old daughter is home most of the time too. Our puppy does not really spend a lot of time alone. We take her in the car with us when we can. We spend a lot of time playing with her. Also in our crazy work and appointment schedule we have to fit in time for training. It isn't easy to stay consistently on top of it all. Vizslas are very different dogs.(previous dog owner)They have a way of taking over and ruling you.... not you controlling them.


----------



## redbirddog

DMax B,

Just from the short introduction and the ages of your children I'd suggest another Lab. In another 15 years when the kids are off to college and it is just you and your wife THEN get one of the crazy red bird dogs.

Too much time alone for this breed in my opinion. Plus you have your hands full with your two two-legged pups.

I guess you could find a really mellow and laid back Vizsla BUT that is not what makes us love the breed. Breeders should and do want to create high drive athletic Hungarian Pointers and not couch potatoes.

Labs are great dogs.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/i-read-they-were-good-with-kids.html

RBD


----------



## MilesMom

If your heart is really set on a Vizsla, you can make it work IF..... 

1) You can get up an hour early and take the Vizsla for an hour off leash adventure.
2) Hire a dog walker or enroll in a dog day camp so the dog is not left alone 10 hrs a day (anxiety, destruction, possible depression)
3) You have enough energy at the end of the day to throw your running shoes or hiking boots on a hit the road/ trail with your Vizsla for a hour exercise after work. 

And on top of exercise requirement, you have time for proper grooming, training, socialization, and mental stimulation.

A backyard is great. But Vizslas don't self exercise. Ours would stand there and just look at us, what now mom? They need to engage with you. 

The above schedule is suggestive for an adult V. As a puppy, he needs to be let out every 2 hrs.


----------



## VizslaCity

I have five kids ranging in age from 16 down to almost 4. My husband and I were just talking the other day that all of the kids do really well with Olive except for the almost 4 year old. We have to constantly supervise him and Olive as Olive picks on him and my son doesn't understand how to be assertive around her yet (the other kids will clap their hands and yell "DOWN" and she follows their commands). Based on the ages of your kids, I would wait a little longer before getting a V. 

Also, 10 hours alone would be rough for a V. I'm a stay at home mom and Olive is with me and the two younger boys all day long. She is rarely left home alone and hates being left alone. She doesn't even like to go out in the backyard alone. If I open the door and set her outside, she will sit on the step and just stare at me, lol! She gives me that look like, "Are you serious?" 

Would you be able to hire someone to come over during the day to play with your V and take him or her on walks?


----------



## mlwindc

MilesMom hit it on the nose - you need to make it work. We have a four year old and brought W home when our son was about 3.5. It involved getting up early to get a 3-5 mile walk in, a daily dog walker to come and let him out mid day (our walker takes him for puppy play dates - about 1-3 hours / day, depending on the day), and walks when we get home. Frequently, we put our son to bed at 8:30 and one of us laces up our shoes and heads out with W for another 3-5 mile walk. It's a lot of work and there was a period of about 6 months where I swear I did not see my husband because we were always split up caring for either the human child or the puppy child. You can definitely make it work, but you have to commit to serving your V's needs. They are not an animal that can be left alone all day and make do without sufficient exercise and mental stimulation.


----------



## Dmax B

Thanks for all the advise. I really don't know what to do, just want it to be fair for the family and dog. I will really have to talk it over with my wife. We wanted good family dog with a single coat low shedding dog that can go outside and go hikeing and thru the woods. Thanks everyone.


----------



## MilesMom

If a good breeder, they should have contact with their families that have their puppies. Perhaps meet up for a play date and see a Vizsla in action. After getting Miles, I had a few friends who were on wait lists for V pups that pulled off the list. They don't have the time or desire for 3+ hrs a day of exercise, training, and care taking.


----------



## mlwindc

Dmax - I know we sound like a bunch of crazy V owners... I mean, a dog's a dog, right? But, I will tell you that our male V (1 years old today, in tact) has been a perfect complement to our young family because we have treated him like having a second child. I often joke that we adopted W instead of having a second child... but really, it's true. I treat him like my second baby (obviously a dog baby, not a human baby) and worry about him and his needs almost as much as my son. We plan to have another child, but won't for another year or two, to give W full time to adapt to our family and to grow up a bit too. 

I know we're all just a bunch of crazy V owners (or so it sounds), but we're just trying to give you advice and hopefully keep you from making a decision that makes everyone unhappy. My husband's family owns labs and border collies and I have numerous friends who have golden retrievers and they all say - wow, the V really is different and requires more attention than they are able to give. And it's not just the attention -- the goldens and the labs are just more docile (for lack of a better word) than a spirited young V. I really hope you and your family find the right fit for you. For us, it was a V, but they aren't for everyone.


----------



## Dmax B

Thanks again everyone, had my heart set on a v but don't know how I can keep up with one, maybe when kids are older. Any other breed recommendations are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## redbirddog

> Any other breed recommendations are welcome. Thanks!


Go to a dog show with your whole family and visit the breeders that are there. Be honest with what you want out of a dog that, like your Lab, will be a family member for MANY years.

There is a great book, "The Right Dog for You." I bought a copy at a used book store and had it in my living room bookcase for 5 years before we got our Vizsla. Also on the link below is a test you can take on line.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/vizsla-right-dog-for-you.html

Have fun and take your time. Most important. Make sure EVERYONE is excited about getting the dog. Don't expect the kids to take care of it no matter what they say. It is your and your wife's dog (responsibility).

RBD 

D Max2, the below is not directed at you or your family in any way. Hundreds of visitors to this site think they are ready for a Vizsla. You are honest with yourself. Wish others would see your wisdom before they get a high-powered hunting dog as a family pet.

(below is a poem that I hate and love and should be on every shelter door going in and out)

Do I Go Back Home Today?​
_"When my family first bought me to live within their home. They cuddled and they pampered me and groomed with brush and comb.

They played with me and laughed with me and showered me with toys. I sure do love my family, and all the tiny girls and boys.

The children loved to feed me; and give me special treats. They even let me sleep with them - all cosy in their sheets

I used to go for lovely walks, often several times a day. They even fought to hold my lead, I'm so very proud to say!

These are the things I'll not forget - a cherished memory. for now I'm in a shelter, bereft of family.

They used to laugh and praise me when I played with that old shoe. But I didn't know the difference between the old one and the new

The kids and I would grab a rag, and for hours we played tug. So I thought I did the right thing when I chewed that bedroom rug.

They said that I had lost control and would have to live outside. I didn't really understand this, though I really really tried!

The walks they stopped one by one; they said they had no time. I wish that I could change things; I wish I knew my crime.

My life became so lonely shackled to a metal chain. I barked and barked continually I thought I'd go insane.

So they took me to the shelter but were embarrassed to say why. So they said I'd caused an allergy, then said their last goodbye.

If only I'd had training, as a tiny little pup. I wouldn't have been so hard to live with, when I was all grown up.

"You only have one day left", I heard the kennel man say. Does that mean I have a second chance? "Do I go back home today"?"
_
-Author Unknown


----------



## MeandMy3

Hi Brian,

I have two labs and a vizsla - in that order. My 99-year-old great aunt lives with us. Our V is only 10 months old, but she knows that she can't be crazy around my aunt, but with my husband and I or the kids (14, 15, and 18) she is just as crazy as one would expect. Our labs are 3 and 2 and a bit calmer when we leave. We are lucky that any of our dogs have to be rarely left alone, however, when they are, our v is the one who feels it and acts out the most. She acts like we abandoned her but at the same time is not destructive. 

With kids that young, without having a ton of time to devote to the pup, I would look at a different breed - perhaps a high energy lab to break you in for the future vizsla.  

Good luck in your decision!

Mindy


----------



## Rena

@MeandMy3 - can you more specifically describe the behavior/actions of your Vizsla (as compared to the Labs) when you say she is "crazy as one would expect" and "acts out the most" when left alone "like we abandoned her"? I don't have a Vizsla yet and I'm curious because I considered a Lab, but decided on a Vizsla mainly due to their energy and athleticism. Thanks!


----------



## flxstr

+10 points for the dog walker. If you can afford to have a walker exercise your dog for the two hours out of ten, then absolutely yes. But a Vizsla is not a "leave in the backyard type dog". It will destroy your yard faster than you can imagine.

It'll be happier in a crate sleeping way for four hours, walked for two, then waiting happily for you to get home.


----------

